# maze walls & pvc help



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

You can look at my sight for a few pictures of our pvc frames. In the yard we just drive a piece of rebar about 1 and 1/2 foot long into the ground half way and then put the pvc down over it. You don't have to put rebar on every upright. We go with 4 foot sections so it is 8 feet high. Put cross pieces at top and every so often where needed at 4 feet. We use the slightly thicker 3/4" pvc. Hope this helps. Feel free to email me if you have any questions.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I was going to do the thing that mooch did but i dont have the time. So i went to walmart and they have these tent/ canopie things. They were 13 bucks each. I think i saved myself alot of trouble and i dont think i would have saved much if i just made it myself. The only thing, the tents dont have sides to them but that will be easily fixed with some black painters plastic from HD.


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

I built some free standing pvc frames. But be warned. Once you get everything you need, it's still going to cost you. I built a 2.5'x6'x6' with 3/4" pvc pipes. I connected them to 3 way connectors. The only trouble was that the 3 way connectors were 3/4" on 2 sides and 1/2" screw in at the top(or bottom depending on how you used them). So I also had to get 8 1/2" screw in to 3/4" pvc adapters. Total cost for this one enclosure was about $30.
I also built a wooden one a little bigger which cost about the same. The big difference was that the pvc frame took about 20 minutes to put together and the wooden one took me about a week. The other benefit is that I can take down the pvc frame and store it in a small area.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

At Lowes you can get the crosses and T shaped pieces that are 3/4" on all openings and you can get contractors bags on the T pieces, about 2.20 for 10 of them. We also made a rack out of our pvc pieces to hold the rest of the pieces during the off season. The thing I love is you can add as much as you want to it, each year.


----------



## emrldtrtle (Sep 25, 2004)

I was looking over the old threads for more advice on the pvc frame idea and found this. I forgot I posted it.  Thank ya'll for your tips. (sorry so late) 
I did get the frame up successfully but the tarp was a pain when it came to fitting, so this year I'm going to "custom fit" the tarps. I hope it works. 
Of course I had a problem with the wind and the whole thing becoming a giant kite. I have to set my maze up on a cement driveway so, no stakes can be used and I don't want to put anything bulky on the bottom pipes to weigh it down because of the tripping factor. I was thinking of filling the pipes with sand or rocks but that may make storage difficult. 
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to weigh down the frame? I'm at the planning stages of making it bigger than last year (10'x15' to 15'x20', still including a garage about 16'x20') and I like to plan ahead early with my budget.  So, any ideas would be appreciated and, just in case, Thanks.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Emrldtrtle, I've seen people at swap meet weigh tarps down with 2 ltr bottles filled with water - hanging them from the upper crossbar. Maybe you could camoflauge them somehow??


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

Put a mask on the 2L bottles, instant severed head


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Great idea Frizzen!! There has to be alot of ways to work them in to the scenery.


----------



## emrldtrtle (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow! I never thought of that! I can totally see the severed heads or skulls or other spooky things hanging off the sides of the maze, thanks pandora and frizzen, very cool.


----------

